# Dojenje > Općenito o dojenju >  Prehrana dojilje

## Amalthea

Drage dojilje, molim vas da mi napišete vaš prosječan dnevni jelovnik. Što pojedete i koliko u toku jednog prosječnog dana. 

Naime, mi zasad samo dojimo, ja jedem otprilike kao i na početku dojenja, ali počinju mi se vraćati kile i to naaaaglo. Vjerojatno jedem previše, ali kako mi na početku dojenja to nije imalo utjecaj na kilažu, mislila sam da mi baš toliko i treba. Sad izgleda da je previše. Postajem troma, brzo se umaram...

Sad ne bih htjela baš na dijetu (zbog dojenja), ali koliko mi je dovoljno hrane dnevno a da bude dovoljno i za mene i za mog 4-mjesečnog sina?

----------


## lejla

ca. 2500 calorija. Znaci 2000 kalorija za tebe i nekih 500 kalorija extra zbog toga sto dojis. Jako bitno je da su kalorije dobro izbalansirane (mislim raznovrsna ishrana i sl.) i da pijes dovoljno tecnosti!

Ja se isto vise gojim nakon poroda nego tokom trudnoce. U neko vrijeme i to prodje (kod meme se ustabililo negdja nakon dvije godine). A svo vrijeme prije toga sam morala paziti da ne jedem cokoladu i kolace (imace to nikad' ne jedem ali nakon poroda sam koma). Valjda to ima veze sa hotmonima, sta li?!

----------


## Amalthea

Hvala, lejla, ali stvar je u tome da bih baš željela vidjeti što i koliko dojilje jedu - koliko za doručak, ručak, večeu, međuobroke, koliko voća, povrća... 

Nisam baš "doma" s kaloričnošću pojedinih namirnica tako da stvarno ne znam koliki mi je dnevni unos izražen u kalorijama.

----------


## mamazika

Almathea, meni su kile počele dolaziti kad sam krenula s dohranom... i to jako brzo. Još ih se nisam riješila (mali ima preko 3 godine i ne dojimo već skoro 2). 
Ova kalorijska preporuka je samo okvirna, sve ovisi o tome koliko si visoka i teška i koliko si aktivna.
A inače samo izbjegavaj slatko, masno (tipa majoneza, saftovi i sl. nezdrave stvari), ne ispijaj litre sokova ni mlijeka nego pij vodu (eventualno s malo soka bez šećera). Ne jedi kekse, lisnato i sl jer ima nezdrave masnoće.
Dakle voće, povrće, meso, riba (plava, osobito) integralne žitarice...
Sve znaš...zdrava hrana   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Amalthea

Znači, ova tek načeta čokolada i krafne pa-pa...   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## NanoiBeba

Kod mene je bilo skroz obrnuto - kada sam dojila prvo dijete bila sam mršavija nego ikad u životu a jela sam ogromne količine hrane (jako zahtjevno dijete HA!HA!). Drugo dijete dojim još uvijek i još uvijek imam 3 kile viška i baš me briga.

Moram priznati da mene to nije opterečivalo. Jela sam koliko sam bila gladna i šta mi se jelo. Jedino sam kod prvog djeteta bila bedak koji je poslušao patronažnu sestru i onda prvo vrijeme nisam jela puno namirnica "da ne smeta bebi". Srećom sam brzo uvidjela da je to glupost, naravno ak ne pretjeruješ npr. sa grahom

----------


## zebra

ja jedem sve što mi paše, zapravo jedem kolko i u trudnoći, ali mršavim grozno. već izgledam ko zombi sa sisama. svi me kritiziraju da je to jer slabo jedem, a nije, u to sam sigurna. jedem svega po malo, najmanje mesa, najviše povrća. oće to mršavljenje proć?

----------


## ms. ivy

hoće, kad počneš raditi i ne budeš cijeli dan angažirana oko bebe. opustiš se malo, nastaviš jesti isto ili više... i da vidiš...
(ustanovila sam da broj podoja nema nikakave veze, mi smo izbacili samo jedan. nego psihofizičko opuštanje + papanje...)

----------


## huchi

evo koliko ja jedem:
1. doručak: kruh (raženi/sjemenkasti/crni/bučin)+ maslac+ med/marmelada, bianca;ili svj. sir+ kruh+ paradajz/mladi luk.
2. međuobrok: voće (banana/jabuka/kiwi/jagode...) ili musli s mlijekom, ili voćni jogurt ili nešto slatko...
3. ručak: ponekad juha, povrće+ riba/meso
4. međuobrok: nešto...
5. večera: griz ili musli ili kruh+ nešto(pate rio mare/miješana salata/jogurt/sir....)

Pijem pretežno vodu, čaj za dojilje ili neki drugi nezaslađeni ili s medom, ponead napravim sok od mrkve, naranče i/ili jabuke, cedevitu, sok od borovnice....
Inače ne jedem iza 18h - to ne vrijedi baš uvijek, koristim maje soli, ne jedem grickalice, koristim smeđi šećer, od slatkoga jedem čokoladu za kuhanje ili bitter, corny, frutabelu, zalome se palačinke (s integralnim brašnom + fila od jabuka/oraha/marmelade)...
Nekad jedem  češće od 5 puta dnevno, ali manje količine hrane. 
Eto, to bi uglavnom bilo to...
a kile? sad sam na predtrudničkoj kilaži i tu stojim.

----------


## huchi

zaboravila sam napisatijoš da je uz ručak uvijek salata začinjena maslinovim uljem i jabučnim octom i malo soli...
Dojim na zahtjev, često svaka 2 sata (nekad 3), 3-4 puta po noći...
voće i povrće jedem u većim količinama, dosta ribe, manje mesa, manje zdrave stvari nastojim pojesti u malim količinama (ako ih moram konzumirati - kao npr. čokolad...  :Razz:  )

----------


## Josipova_mama

joooj, prehrana je ono šta me najviše pati...

ja doručkujem i ručam, tako sam papapala i prije trudnoće i prijeporoda, jer ne volim večerati nešto. U pauzi ispijam litre i litre vode, te smažem koju bananu, jabuku, naranču...
Za doručak si namažem fetu-dvije kruha sa nečime, a za ručak uglavnom jedem kuhano - i meso i povrće (koje obožavam i jedem u abnormalnim količinama),  ali pazim da ne jedem grašak ili grah.

No čuh da za bebi grčeve nije dobro jesti kelj, brokulu i šparoge, a to mi je među omiljenim namirnicama, pa sad ne znam jel to spada među one "babske" preporuke ili stvarno? :? Kakva su vaša iskustva?

Inače sam u trudnoći dobila abnormalno puno kila (26 - ali to je od hormona!   :Embarassed:  ), ali to polako silazi sad dole...
Volim slatko, ali se trudim ograničiti...
To su moja iskustva

----------


## huchi

Ja jedem sve osim graha, to sam vidjela da mu ne paše. Kelj, brokulu, grašak... sve jedem. I nema problema.

----------


## Lutonjica

> No čuh da za bebi grčeve nije dobro jesti kelj, brokulu i šparoge, a to mi je među omiljenim namirnicama, pa sad ne znam jel to spada među one "babske" preporuke ili stvarno?


bapske preporuke

----------


## kristina_zg

da ne otvaram novi topik imam jedno pitanje vezano za prehranu dojilja. Upravo sam pojela umak od šampinjona (nije prvi puta, beba nema reakcije) ali imam dojam da šampinjoni nisu bili dovoljno kuhani, nekako su žilavi. Hoće li to smetat mojoj curki??

----------


## kristina_zg

ma super, sad osjećam da me želudac boli...što da radim? Da joj dam danas AD??

----------


## kristina_zg

molim vas ako netko ima savjet da mi kaže, hitno mi je...dijete će mi se uskoro probudit i prvo što radi - jede (doji)

----------


## panterica

slobodno doji

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

Koliko ja imam iskustva sa šampinjonima, ako nisu probavljivi, izaći će bez probavljanja. I gotovo sam sigurna da ništa neće smetati tvojoj curkici, samo ti njoj daj da doji.

----------


## kristina_zg

Puno hvala!!!  :Kiss:

----------


## kristina_zg

eh opet ja...ono žilavo nisu bili šampinjoni već bukovače...ima li razloga panici??? :?

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

Smije li doilja jesti kiselu salatu (kiseli kupus, šarenu salatu, krastavce i sl.) Da ne dojim garant ne bih postavljala ovako glupa pitanja   :Laughing:

----------


## kristina_zg

ha ne znam..zavisi kako se osjećaš..ja sam u samom početku morala strogo pazit kaj jedem, imunitet mi bio u komi a i djetetu bi smetalo ako sam pojela nešto jače (imala bi grčeve). Nakon nekih, ja mislim, 4-5 mjeseci sam počela jesti skoro pa sve i gledala bih kako reagira. Ako bi ju mučio želudac, izbacila bih to što sam recimo taj dan jela. Probaj pa vidi...  :Kiss:

----------


## tropical

mislim da sve ovisi oddjeteta do djeteta. mom smeta mlijeko, gljive, maline, kiselo baš ne jedem pa ne znam. od mahunarki jako jako prdi i napuhuje se pa taj eksšeriment (2 puta) više ne ponavljam. ali zato nekoj djeci smeta ljuto a moj klopa i kad jedem prilično ljutu hranu i nema nikakvih reakcija. treba isprobati pa na svom djetetu vidjeti. svakako kad su skroz mali malo ipak paziti i blaže stvari jesti.  :Smile:

----------


## Bubica

ja jedem apsolutno sve, evo, jos samo grah nisam probala. Ne primjetim nikakve reakcije kod bebe.

----------


## apricot

sve, od prvoga dana.
osim alkohola.

----------


## manal

ja vjerojatno ne unesem dovoljno kalorija, pocela sam malo gubiti na kilazi  :/ jel to tako strasno? ne da mi se jesti.

----------


## Stijena

ja od prvog dana jedem doslovce sve (iako nisam uopće jela grah, ali ne zato jer sam mislila da ne smijem nego eto jednostavno mi ova 3 mjeseca nije bio na meniju - ili je, jedanput još u rodilištu :?  :/ ) i unatoč tome da je D. jedno vrijeme rasturala probava, nisam primijetila da ijednu namirnicu mogu s tim povezati. 
sad smo eto 3 mjeseca i probava se lagano smiruje, ja i dalje jedem sve, samo kile više ne idu onako rapidno dole ko u početku, pa mi je vrijeme da pripazim malo zbog toga, a tek mi se sad kad smo se svi skupa malo uhodali, otvorio apetit kak spada  :Grin:   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## ninet

> sve, od prvoga dana.
> osim alkohola.


Ovako i ja....S tim da ne pijem ni mlijeko (jer ga mrrrrrzim)

----------


## LB

Hello...

Imam jedno pitanje....

Ovo mi je prvo dijete i dojim ga od prvog dana......Sada smo vec mjesec dana ali mene jos uvijek muci ono pitanje sta smijem jesti a sta ne.... 
Patronazna je rekla ni slucajno sirovo voce i povrce  samo kuhano ( od salata jedino ciklu jer je ona kuhana ) cokoladi ni da prismrdim ( i toga se pridrzavam ali mi je to sve nekako glupo a opet ne bi htjela da malena ima probleme radi mene i moje ishrane ) . Luda sam jer ne znam sta da jedem a da malena nema grceve ili probelam sa probavom ( sto ih ima nije to jako strasno ali imamo popodneva da ne spavamo ) 
Zbog svega toga nemam bas ni volje za jesti.... 
Eto puno hvala na odgovoru i pomoci unaprijed......
By

----------


## marta

Mozes jesti sve. Ako primijetis da nesto bebi smeta, pa se uvjeris da joj bas ta neka namirnica smeta, onda ju mozes izbaciti. Patronazna ti je malo zaostala u proslosti sto se preporuka tice. Samo ti jedi sve sto inace jedes. I sirovo i kuhano. I cokoladu oku ju jedes i inace.

----------


## LB

Hvala na brzom odgovoru...

----------


## icyoh

Ja jedem sve od samog početka i L nije imao nikakvih problema. Vodim računa da pojedem povrće i voće, no nije da fanatično pazim na sve što unesem. Izbjegavam jedino alkohol (jer ga nikad ne pijem) i nedovoljno pečeno meso (jer ga nikad ne jedem).

----------


## manal

i ja jedem pretty much sve, ali se nekad kad vise stenje zapitam je li sad zbog necega u mojoj hrani... ali uglavnom uvijek isto jedem, pa ne znam. juce je nesto stenjao jako, pa sam posumnjala na masline, jer sam ih se juce nazderala  :?

----------


## tropical

to sa sirovim voćem i povrćem su i meni govorili i totalna je glupost! isto tako ne piti prehladno iz frižidera. ok, u početku sam se tog pridržavala ali sam prestala posve nesvjesno i ništa se nije dogodilo. samo izbjegavam ono što sam primjetila da mom djetetu smeta. ostalo prilično. čak i kavu pijem što nije pohvlno, priznajem. i pila sam na svadbama na koje sam išla, ali tad nisam dojila do pola dana idući dan,m nego je pio izdojeno mlijeko. a sebe sam izdajala i pobacala to da ga ne trujem

----------


## Palagruža

Ja isto jedem sve zivo, ukljucujuci i neke ekstreme, poput graha ili kulena (dobro, u manjim kolicinama). Popijem i jednu kavu na dan. Nisam primjetila da ista od toga ima nekog efekta na bebu. Jedino alkohol ne pijem.
Sto se sirovog voca i povrca tice, moja teorija je da ga treba jesti. Jer kako ces inace doci do vitamina, koji su potrebni i bebi, i tebi za oporavak?

----------


## LB

To sto se tice sirovog voca i povrce je i meni bilo cudno ali ono kako se kaze oni su ipak " strucni " pa znaju valjda sta pricaju.....

----------


## Palagruža

> oni su ipak " strucni " pa znaju valjda sta pricaju.....


Ma, joj ... LB, nije da te napadam, samo govorim iz svog iskustva. Dobar dio vremena NEMAJU ONI POJMA sta pricaju. Jedan doktor ti kaze jedno, a  drugi drugo. Ili su prije deset godina pricali jedno, a danas "se to vise ne radi". Samo u zadnjih godinu dana susrela sam se s tim oprecnim misljenjima u sljedecim situacijama:
amnioskopija
amalgamske plombe u trudnoci
carski zbog dioptrije
siroko povijanje
lijek ergometrin uz dojenje
operirati hemagiom ili ne prije djetetove 2. godine zivota
To su samo bitnije stvari, ima jos i brdo sitnica. I na kraju ti kao laik moras sam donijeti odluku. 
I da, meni je moja patronazna rekla da mogu sve jesti.
I oprostite na off topicu, ali nisam izdrzala   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Palagruža

:Evil or Very Mad:   ide doktorima, dakako.

----------


## LB

Niti ne smatram da me napadas... sve pet  :Love:

----------


## BUBI80

Sve sam jela od početka pa i grah! Nikakvih reakcija nije bilo! jeeee

----------


## loonalee

a što je s kavom? Nescafeom?

----------


## Anci

Kad je moja bila mala bebica, čini mi se da joj je smetalo, kao da je bila previše razbuđena. Ili se to meni učinilo, ne znam.

Na jednom topiku je Davor napisao da kava u nekoj hrani (kolačima) ne djeluje tako pa me to malo zbunilo.
Ja sam mislila da kava djeluje stimulirajuće i da potiče hiperaktivnost  :/ 

Jesi ti što primjetila?

----------


## emea

Meni se čini ok jest sve pa onda ukinut ako bebi nešto smeta. Jedino što je problem kako shvatiti što joj je smetalo. Zato je dobro znat koje namjernice mogu biti "kritične". Moja je dobila AD (atopijski dermatitis) na licu sa 3 mjeseca i onda sam ukinula sve šta mi je pedijatrica spomenula.
A onda opet malo po malo vraćala. Sada još uvijek izbjegavam te namjernice u većoj količini. 
Npr. nisam primjetila nikakav utjecaj kave ali pijem manje nego prije trudnoće. Pijem maksimalno jednu do dvije dnevno. 
S grahom sam isto bila oprezna. Prvo sam jela ječam sa grahom - više ječma nego graha što se nije baš svidjelo MM-u   :Grin:  Ali isto nisam primjetila ništa.
Moja patronažna je imala neku po meni čudnu teoriju o prehrani: "Ne smijete sirovo voće ali smijete kompote. Ne smijete nikako voćne jogurte." Toga sam se držala otprilike sedmicu dana   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## loonalee

> Kad je moja bila mala bebica, čini mi se da joj je smetalo, kao da je bila previše razbuđena. Ili se to meni učinilo, ne znam.
> 
> Na jednom topiku je Davor napisao da kava u nekoj hrani (kolačima) ne djeluje tako pa me to malo zbunilo.
> Ja sam mislila da kava djeluje stimulirajuće i da potiče hiperaktivnost  :/ 
> 
> Jesi ti što primjetila?


Pa meni se čini kao da je previše "razbuđena", odnosno da jadna pada s nogu od umora a nemra zaspat, pa joj se zacrvene okice...Mislila sam da je jednostavno takva i da je beba koja ne spava puno preko dana, ali palo mi je na pamet da bi kava mogla biti u pitanju.

U principu popijem 2 bijele kave/nescafea dnevno. Ujutro/poslijepodne. Ujutro s kofeinom, popodne najčešće bez iako se zna zalomiti kofeinski nescafe..I popijem dost veliku šalicu ali stavim samo jednu žlićicu, puno vode i malčice mlijeka...

Niš, mislim da ću prijeći skroz na bezkofeinsku ili Rooibos čaj (bez teina) s mlijekom..Jedino ne znam kako će to moj niski tlak podnijeti 8)

----------


## Anci

Meni je isto dan bez kave koma.
I ja pijem samo instant.
Ne znam jesu li ti ok ona kapućina, tipa vanilija i sl.
To sam ja znala piti dok sam često dojila, ima samo 10 % kofeina, taman malo zavara   :Grin:

----------


## loonalee

> Meni je isto dan bez kave koma.
> I ja pijem samo instant.
> Ne znam jesu li ti ok ona kapućina, tipa vanilija i sl.
> To sam ja znala piti dok sam često dojila, ima samo 10 % kofeina, taman malo zavara


jooj ti cappucini su mi koma :/  Jednostavno ne mogu pit...A jedva sam se privikla na Nes jer sam prije uvijek pila isključivo kavu iz Mokke, a ta bi i konja ubila kolko je jaka  :Grin:

----------


## Stijena

ja isto ujutro obavezno popijem instant kavu s kofeinom s puno mlijeka i bez toga ne mogu - teži oblik ovisnosti, jer me popodne rasturi glavobolja  :Laughing:  
kojiput sam i posmislila da D. to smeta dok je ko manji znao imati problema s probavom i kad se znao jako unervoziti baš kad bih ja popila kavu, ali s vremenom sam skužila da to uopće nema veze (ili se jadno dijete naviklo :/   :Grin:   :Laughing:  ).............a na spavanje i po noći i po danu može utjecati i 100 drugih stvari. 
Da bi baš bila sigurna probaj se prisiliti da par dana ne popiješ kavu :shock:  znam da zvuči koma  :Grin:  , ali to ti je jedini način da budeš sigurna

----------


## zrinka

> Meni se čini ok jest sve pa onda ukinut ako bebi nešto smeta. Jedino što je problem kako shvatiti što joj je smetalo. Zato je dobro znat koje namjernice mogu biti "kritične". Moja je dobila AD (atopijski dermatitis) na licu sa 3 mjeseca i onda sam ukinula sve šta mi je pedijatrica spomenula.
> A onda opet malo po malo vraćala. Sada još uvijek izbjegavam te namjernice u većoj količini. 
> Npr. nisam primjetila nikakav utjecaj kave ali pijem manje nego prije trudnoće. Pijem maksimalno jednu do dvije dnevno. 
> S grahom sam isto bila oprezna. Prvo sam jela ječam sa grahom - više ječma nego graha što se nije baš svidjelo MM-u   Ali isto nisam primjetila ništa.
> Moja patronažna je imala neku po meni čudnu teoriju o prehrani: "Ne smijete sirovo voće ali smijete kompote. Ne smijete nikako voćne jogurte." Toga sam se držala otprilike sedmicu dana


jesi mozda dobila savjet izbjeci mlijecne proizvode ?

----------


## Willow

joj, ja isto ne mogu bez kave  :/ 
probala sam par dana bez kave jer kao šteti bebi ali uz svo nespavanje noću, tako mi paše nesica ujutro da si ipak priuštim jednu kratku kavicu
beba ionako spava jako puno a meni jako puno znači, puno se bolje i življe osjećam  :D 

od hrane zasad jedem sve iako i mene bombardiraju: ne jedi agrume, ne jedi orahe, ne pij mlijeko
a što ću onda   :Razz:  
promatrat ću bebača i prilagođavat se, to mi se čini najpametnije   :Wink:

----------


## tropical

ni ja ne mogu bez kave. ali kao i većina od kavopije sam u trudnoći prestala na neko vrijeme kad mi je smetala pa me opet vukla i bila mi fina i potrebna da se ustanem na posao. tako da pijem 1 kavu dnevno i to je to.

----------


## emea

> jesi mozda dobila savjet izbjeci mlijecne proizvode ?


Nisam. Zbog AD mi je pedijatrica rekla da ne jedem tvrde sireve. Sada isto izbjegavam npr. parmezan ali ipak jedem. Nisam primjetila da joj smeta. Također vrhnje za kuhanje upotrebljavam u manjim količinama.
Mlijeko sam uvijek tamanila par šalica dnevno i to nisam nikako ni prestala. 
Čokoladu sam isto smanjila ali je papam.

Pa nešto moramo jesti! U rodilištu su nam rekli da svježe voće ne jedemo. Ali sjećam se da smo sve jele šljive, marelice i kruške kako bi nas otvorilo.   :Laughing:  Rekli su nam da nećemo kući ako se ne pokakamo   :Embarassed:

----------


## Mrvna

Ja sam bila alergična na dosta namirnica kao dijete (jaja, mlijeko....) i sad se malo brinem da geni ne pokvare stvar i to prenesu juniorki. Pretpostavljam da bih ipak trebala te neke stvari izbjegavati pa tek nakon nekog vremena oprezno početi s njima da vidim ima li kakvih posljedica? Što vi mislite?

----------


## emea

A što znači "neko vrijeme"? I ja bi na tvom mjestu bila u istoj nedoumici.
I možda je dobro malo izbjegavat ali ne se baš ubit oko toga. Pa ako vidiš kakvu reakciju onda ozbiljnije to shvatit. A oko dohrane oprezno i polako.

 :Kiss:

----------


## trudnjača

> zrinka prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> jesi mozda dobila savjet izbjeci mlijecne proizvode ?
> 
> 
> Nisam. Zbog AD mi je pedijatrica rekla da ne jedem tvrde sireve. Sada isto izbjegavam npr. parmezan ali ipak jedem. Nisam primjetila da joj smeta. Također vrhnje za kuhanje upotrebljavam u manjim količinama.
> Mlijeko sam uvijek tamanila par šalica dnevno i to nisam nikako ni prestala. 
> Čokoladu sam isto smanjila ali je papam.
> ...


NIsam znala da se ne smije jesti voće dok dojiš...Jesu li objasnili zašto?
Ja jedem u biti sve,samo pazim da nije premasno,prezačinjeno i kiselo...

----------


## Honey

Smije se jesti svježe voće. Nema nikakvog razloga da se ne jede.

----------


## Maslačkica

A šta je sa normalo začinjenom hranom...pa mislim, vegeta, sol, biber, paprika i to.... mislim, mene ubi što govorim svima da to nemanikakve veze, a oni mene da ima... 

Jedino što sam primjetila na forumu da dojilice iz iskustva spominju mliječne proizvode i zelenu salatu da su primjetile da bebama smeta, ostalo ne....

----------

